# sytem lost its clean sound



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

my sterio does not seem to sound right anymore.i dont know what happened to make it sound wrong what should i check into? i have 6 12"s one amp for every 2 subs
months ago it sounded amazing and now i cant get it over half volume without it sounding like crap. no matter how i set the amps it will not help the situation i just 
cant get it to sound any better like it used too what happened what should i look at to try and fix the problem?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would be looking at the speakers. Voice coils may be bad.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

With your setup its pretty easy to identify if an individual amp/sub is causing the problem. Disconnect one amp at a time and listen for an improvement, or disconnect all but one to see if it sounds good. Have you checked every connection, and especially amp grounds? 6 12's is almost enough to rattle solder off a wire. Pressure connections are vulnerable to vibration. For your amp inputs, are you splitting a dedicated sub output(RCA connections) from your source/headunit, or using a line output(which would normally be connected to a speaker). Are you sure the polarity(+/-'s) for all your amp inputs/outputs and sub inputs are wired exactly the same, to rule out any phasing problems?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

its rca's from the sterio to the first amp the first amp had rca outs on it into the second amp the second amp has rca outs on it into the 3rd amp. the 4rth amp for the interior speakers has its own rca's ran from the radio. im not having any issues with the highs. i have tried using the main rca's into each amp one at a time and can verify that all 6 subs are playing. i have to wait to check on the grounds for another day as it is raining right now and im working all day tomorrow. i do have 2 battery's


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you dug into this again, STA? Any pics of this beastly build?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

Vegassparky said:


> Have you dug into this again, STA? Any pics of this beastly build?


honestly i haven't played with it much it got cold winter came and the car has been parked for the last few months as i don't want to drive it in the salt. i believe the alternator might have a bad winding i noticed the last time i had it running that all the lights are pulsating. anyways when i figure it out ill let ya know for now its a sleeping project.i dont have many pictures of it. i never considered it as good of a quality as others. its really just a car witht he back seat removed a wood rack for the amps witch takes the place of the bottom of the rear seat 2 12's in a box strapped down tot he top of the amp rack and 4 more 12's stuffed in the trunk in 2 other boxes. it did sound really good though.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Giving up the back seat, and trunk for 6 12's is awesome no matter what! 

Hope it warms up soon so you can get it hittin again. 

I had a Honda accord coupe back in the day with 4 12's in the trunk. I had a bunch of plastic ants that I threw on the rear deck. We'd watch those stupid things bounce around, and laugh our butts off. It entertained us for hours. LOL


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Could be the voltage regulator went bad. I fixed a 2005 Honda with that issue, needed an new alternator. I just got done with a blow through on a 2007 Silverado, added an Iraggi 320 amp alternator, no voltage drop from front to back on the amps either (4000W RMS)


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

I was thinking the other night how much i miss my system in the bmw. the setup i have in the subaru just isent the same as the bmw and the subaru has alot more rattles from body panels that the bmw does not have. i should probably start the bmw soon it hasent been started since before the snow came ive had it parked with the batteries unhooked. also it has a new voltage regulator just a bit over a year old. this car has an external one with the brushes built into it the brushes failed on the original one.


----------

